# S. Gibbus breeding in St. Louis,MO



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

less than an hour ago i jus picked up my 7 baby gibbus. They are acclimating right now as i type. I didnt buy a digital cam, but on the way up there i picked up a disposable one. I took multiple pics of the adults in their ginormous tank, the fry in my bucket, and a couple shots of the fry i had to leave behind in their tank. the shots of the fry in their tank is goin to be flubed up i know already because he had started to pull the largest fry out for me when i remembered that i needed proof for you p fanatics out there. when i got back there was moss and other plant debis floating everywhere. I'm going to drop off the disposable cam when i get off work tomorrow morning and have them put it on a cd so i can dowm load pics for everyone. iN THE PICS THE ADULTS ARE STILL IN BREEDING COLORS BUT YOU CAN STILL TELL THAT THESE ARE NOT RHOMS . If not gibbus then tell me what they are aanyways keep track of this thread it will make history. im gone for4 now got to check on my fry by the way only half inch in size these are gonna be my first attempt at shoaling serras better luck if you startem young.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

*yawn


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

not again


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Please lets just let this post die by not commenting until he has proof. Then it saves everyone the headache of seeing this post on the top of the list and no one gets hurt. Worst case scenario he gets no proof and this post is locked. Many of us hope what he says is true but we should just wait and see if he gets the pictures and findout what river the adults were taken from as asked in the last post on this topic.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I do hope this is true, however elong has to understand that their are so many liers that come on and claim they or someone has breed or own fish they actually dont. I can claim as much as i want that my sanchezi is 12", however it doesnt mean its true.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I do hope this is true, however elong has to understand that their are so many liers that come on and claim they or someone has breed or own fish they actually dont. I can claim as much as i want that my sanchezi is 12", however it doesnt mean its true.


Nice you have a 12" Sanchezi too? I also have a 4" Rhom and a 5" Red that are cohabing and have had 6 batches of fry.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Retaks said:


> Nice you have a 12" Sanchezi too? I also have a 4" Rhom and a 5" Red that are cohabing and have had 6 batches of fry.


Cohabing Rhoms and Pygos is old news.







I have 3 Pygos and 3 Rhoms cohabing in a 20 gallon!!! Sorry no Pics!! LOLOLOLOL!!! Now those fry from your GD Rhom and Betta breeding are something to brag about!! LOLOL


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And this thread is getting trolled, too...how about we not open up any more threads telling us that we can anticipate threads with the proof? We can skip straight to the proof thread next time...we don't even have to have one that says the proof is in hand...just show us.


----------

